# Bad teeth?



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

It's a hard call....we had two goldens to live to be 14 and 16. We did minimal invasive procedures in their older years.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Check out this site PetzLife Products Inc - Products For a Healthier Pet I have the same issue with our old Aussie and have found this stuff really works.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Is there such thing as calcium for dogs? May sound silly but I was just wondering, because Im guessing that would help a little, right?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is a real tough one. My Great Pyrenees had awful teeth, he was never really a chewer of bones. When he was 9, I did have his teeth scaled, but they continued to get bad. He had chronic gingivitus and had also worn down some teeth by chewing his fur. I think in his later years the vet wanted to do it again, but she decided it wasn't worth the risk unless he started to have some health issues.

Is he healthy otherwise? Because teeth problems can cause heart issues, too.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Check out this site PetzLife Products Inc - Products For a Healthier Pet I have the same issue with our old Aussie and have found this stuff really works.


 
Thanks for that link. I was looking for something like that when I had my Goliath.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck with whatever you decide. If it was me, I wouldnt have the surgery. Since she has alot of health issues, I dont think it is worth it. If she is eating fine and having no problems with her breath then I wouldnt do it.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Will she let you hander her mouth...if so, scaling is not difficult to do on your own....I do it with my girls....


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

What is scaling? Just cleaning? I dont think mine would sit still long enough LOL!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

There is a dog dental hygenist near me that does cleaning without anethesia for dogs who'll let you handle their mouths. They wre recommended by the groomer. You might want to ask around in your area for someone similar.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Scaling is when the scrape the tartar and plaque off the dogs teeth. Its really gross to watch or hear or small blllaaahhhhh. I don't like doing it because I think is must scape off enamel too which protects teeth although I think when its and aged dog is doesn't matter. 

If she is older I would not reccomend putting her under just my opinion if it what my pup. Have you tried any raw beef bones with very minimal marrow?? Maybe just a little meat I did not like to feed my older girl things that were too rich. Just a thought. But if you wanted to scale you could probably do it yourself if she will allow.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

But he wont do it if there jumpy? I need one for jumpy LOL ... Im not even sure if you could brush his teeth? I guess we will just have to find out


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Would you just do it with people cleaners? Like you buy at Walmart or whatever...


----------

